# Hell Rider



## xxmimixx (4 Feb 2013)

Has anyone done this event?

I queried about competing with a CX and they replied recommending a Full suspension bike 

From the You tube clip it doesnt seem too technical but would be grateful if someone who has done it could shed some light?




Thanks


----------

